# Getting real fed up with SPCA



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

So as some of you guys remember my threads about the neighbours and Spca.

I was informed by the owner of the house (today) I bought, that 2 Spca workers went to the house and did not knock or ask any one for permission and decided to just walk straight into the backyard and looked around. oh and they also took photos of the backyards and etc.

I Did however talk to the manager of SPCA on aug 27th and he told me in the middle of the week (after I move) which should be sept 18-20th that he will call and will ask one of his guys to drop by and check out if the yard is secure to own a vicious dog. BUT they never informed me of such a thing.

I honestly am really mad and choked that they are violating my rights and privacy.

PLUS I never told them where I was moving to, I never gave them my address !
how do they even know? do they have access to the address system ?

anyways, so I was wondering if they are even allowed to do this and I have received a 500 dollar fine from the spca for the crap my neighbours gave me last month. and I have disputed the ticket and its up to the manager atm to decide wether my new place is secure and safe for these pitbulls I have ( manager = adjudicator to decide if the ticket should be voided or past on to court). AND if what they did today has violated my citizen right then I sure hope I can use this against them in court if it DOES go to court.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

dude make it public, contact the media outlets and lets shame them so they stop harrrassing you. i really think you have a good case, you might want ot chat with a lawyer about this especially on how they got your new address that is a big time privacy violation and they have to tell you how they found out. This is ridiculous. Also be aware of these two or three ladies pretending ot be form the SPCA only to kidnap your dog on the premise that they are doing it a favour, one lady just got fined or something recently for impersonating a spca officer i think.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I certainly did not know that the SPCA is empowered to levy fines or seize animals without a court order. Something is not Kosher. Bylaw officers can issue a citation but how can a private organization?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i agree the whole thing seems a lil wonky to me,


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

roshan said:


> dude make it public, contact the media outlets and lets shame them so they stop harrrassing you. i really think you have a good case, you might want ot chat with a lawyer about this especially on how they got your new address that is a big time privacy violation and they have to tell you how they found out. This is ridiculous. Also be aware of these two or three ladies pretending ot be form the SPCA only to kidnap your dog on the premise that they are doing it a favour, one lady just got fined or something recently for impersonating a spca officer i think.


I called the SPCA today and asked if it was them, they denied.

but the previous owner (which is renting downstairs) said she clearly saw the truck that said SPCA which the two Caucasian walked out from.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

My yard is fenced and the gates to the backyard is locked. It would be break and enter to climb over the fence to get into the yard. I don't believe that there's a law that prohibits someone from going to your yard to take pictures. I don't see it as trespassing !


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

How does the fact that the previous owner told you they were Caucasian become significant? In any event what are your damages?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> How does the fact that the previous owner told you they were Caucasian become significant? In any event what are your damages?


because the SPCA only has 3 workers that goes around.

1 Asian officer

1 Caucasian officer

1 Caucasian in training (she follows either one of the two on top around when they go to houses)

and I m not sure if your following what I m saying?
I havent even MOVED in to the place yet, we were not even half way moving our stuff in.
and some organization steps into our grounds to check things up before we even got a time to settle down AND the fact that they said they will give us a call at the middle of the week to inform us that they will be coming over to check things out.
*and yes the Asian officer has told me that this is violating your right if our spca officers went in without notice.* 
and no i did not intentionally call the Asian officer just because I m Asian as well, but because hes the person on duty today.

so, you dont think its trespassing? how so? 
back yard is a private property. you need permission to be in.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Lamplighter said:


> How does the fact that the previous owner told you they were Caucasian become significant? In any event what are your damages?


The significant part is not that they were Caucasian but that they entered his property without his explicit permission. The Caucasian part was stated for identification purposes.
Your backyard is your property so unless they have a warrant or have probable cause I dont believe even a police officer can just enter without permission, let alone a SPCA officer. 
His damage is that his privacy has been violated. 
He no longer feels safe even in his own backyard because someone could just march in un-announced anytime and snap pictures without his permission. He has no way of knowing when they may come again uninvited and what they may do. Not only that, such kind of behavior is clearly against the charter of human rights, hence is also illegal.
As I said before, I think he needs to document everything (web cam in his yard--both back and front; log book; witness contact info...etc) to protect himself.
If I were him, I would talk to a lawyer and have my lawyer contact SPCA to straighten things out.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

You can read this if you want it may answer some of your questions. It's written in layman's language and is based on the Canadian Criminal Code.

Trespass to Property Act « AmbientLight


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Instead of webcams you could use trail cams... They just take still photos of anything that moves a set distance in front of the camera... You could just turn the button on when you go out. Date and time stamped... 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

You can call the Law Department at UBC, they run a free legal advice program and can help with drafting letters etc...

Douglas


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

bcorchidguy said:


> You can call the Law Department at UBC, they run a free legal advice program and can help with drafting letters etc...
> 
> Douglas


You're right!

There's also the lawyer referral program where you can speak to a lawyer for ten bucks.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

^any lawyer will talk to you for free the first time. Its called an initial consultation. Thats where you discuss the issues and facts as you know them and the lawyer decides if there is a chance at winning. Most lawyers care about their win-loss ratio, so dont feel bad if they say no.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

here is a link to the trespass act of b.c
Trespass Act
that should cover the can and can nots of this scenario


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh my gosh thank you for posting this! That's scary that there are people out there sick enough to kidnap an animal...


----------

